# Spinning - Twilight Rainbow



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Three Feet of Sheep - 8 oz. BFL


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! :sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Very pretty. No, make that very yummy. Nice spin.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Spectacular color and blending. Love it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

How did you spin the colors, and what order did you ply it?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

So very pretty. Wish I were that imaginative. Please show us again when you knit it.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> How did you spin the colors, and what order did you ply it?


I used Three Feet of Sheep - Twilight Rainbow colorway. It has 11 different colors in an 8 oz. bag of fiber. I split each color in half. The first half was spun in this order: purple, magenta, violet, red, orange, yellow, light green, dark green, teal, light blue, dark blue. For the second bobbin I split the remaining in two again and spun the first ¼ in the order: purple, magenta, violet, red, orange, yellow, light green, dark green, teal, light blue, dark blue. The remaining ¼ was spun: red, violet, magenta, purple, dark blue, light blue, teal, dark green, light green, orange, yellow. Then I plied from the two bobbins. I got the idea from a Youtube video on fractal spinning by Camaj Fiber Arts.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. I have seen the same video. That's how I did my fiesta yarn. You did good girl.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice! Thanks for sharing the method!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, fractal spinning makes one look good!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful spin and colors.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I love this. That's what I want to do.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love this !


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful yarn, you did great!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful yarn.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

The spin and colors are beautiful.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

So pretty! You did a great job.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

So pretty!
( What is BFL? )


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Blue Faced Leicester - a breed of sheep. Long staple, with crimp and shine, lovely and soft


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Blue Faced Leicester - a breed of sheep. Long staple, with crimp and shine, lovely and soft


Sounds wonderful! Thanks.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my, oh my! That is beautiful! I still can't get my head around fractal spinning, so I just love it when you all post your beautiful results.


----------



## Faye A (Mar 26, 2017)

Wonderful colors!


----------

